# Sidelines/Add-ons/Bath & Body



## Misschief (Jan 29, 2019)

Those of you who sell your wares at markets, do you also sell other bath & body items? There are a couple other body care vendors at the market I sell at but they concentrate primarily on natural skin care (face creams, hand creams, body/facial sprays, serums, etc.) In my case, I sell my soaps primarily but I also make shower steamers, bubble scoops and a few face and body cleansers which I introduced before Christmas. Some of those sold better than my soaps.

What have you added to your lines of soaps to fill out your offerings?


----------



## amd (Jan 29, 2019)

This year I am adding shampoo bars (crossing fingers that I get all of my recipes tried and tweaked at some point during the year), sugar scrub, and beard oil. These will be in addition to cream soap foot scrub, lip balms and bubble scoops (maybe... I haven't convinced myself to discontinue this yet, as they've suddenly started selling like hotcakes). I would like to add shower steamers, but that may be a 2020 goal.


----------



## shunt2011 (Jan 29, 2019)

I do soap of course and shave soap,  bath bombs, shower steamers, lip balm, sugar scrub, roll on perfume, lotion bars (sometimes), whipped shea (sometimes), aftershave and pumice scrub.


----------



## jcandleattic (Jan 29, 2019)

I make/sell soap and candles as my main items. Sometimes I will add either lotions or bath bombs or both depending on how much time and how ambitious I am when it comes time to make them for them to be ready for the show.


----------



## cmzaha (Jan 29, 2019)

I no longer do much more than my lotions and soaps since that is what sells. I did make bubble scoops for Christmas and sold a few, but not enough to make it worthwhile. 

My other product is my crochet hats that outsell everything else. Trick there is I sell at a Kaiser Hospital so it is a good market for soft cute hats


----------



## Misschief (Jan 30, 2019)

Thank you all. My husband keeps telling me to concentrate on my soaps and stop "playing" with other products. What he may not realize is that I made more on bubble scoops last year than I did on soap most days (margins are higher, too). Also, shower steamers were VERY popular. I now have another shower product in the testing phase that I think will be equally popular. 

I think I'll just have to push on with what I think will sell, not with what HE thinks I should be doing, or not doing.


----------



## SoaperForLife (Jan 31, 2019)

Misschief said:


> Those of you who sell your wares at markets, do you also sell other bath & body items? There are a couple other body care vendors at the market I sell at but they concentrate primarily on natural skin care (face creams, hand creams, body/facial sprays, serums, etc.) In my case, I sell my soaps primarily but I also make shower steamers, bubble scoops and a few face and body cleansers which I introduced before Christmas. Some of those sold better than my soaps


Misschief, you might want to consider adding lip balms to your line... they are easy to make and the profit margin is pretty darn good.


----------



## Lin19687 (Jan 31, 2019)

I Do Not sell bombs, fizzies or Lotions because it is over saturated here and cheap at Wally world.
I do Soap and Balms.

This year I am looking to do some Beard stuff.  Looking online for a Beard Shea butter but having a hard time finding a base recipe to start from.......... and of course my son shaved his face 
I was hoping to get something out for V-day as I have a show Sunday and next week saturday


----------



## Misschief (Jan 31, 2019)

SoaperForLife said:


> Misschief, you might want to consider adding lip balms to your line... they are easy to make and the profit margin is pretty darn good.


There are already 3 or 4 vendors who carry lip balms, which is one of the reasons I don't already carry it. I have an awesome recipe but the market is too saturated already.


----------



## cmzaha (Jan 31, 2019)

SoaperForLife said:


> Misschief, you might want to consider adding lip balms to your line... they are easy to make and the profit margin is pretty darn good.


I Hate making lip balms and they do not sell well for me. I did start making a line of lip butters that sell okay, but will need to reformulate since to a product discontinuation. :-( I made bubble scoops and they sold so so, but will probably not try them again. Bath Bombs to darn cheap at discount stores, even Michaels and Joanns carry them here, cheaper than I can make them. Balms seemed to quit selling last year but lotions are now selling better. I have sold balms since I started selling. I do have one balm I will continue making until sales drop off for it. Sorry not telling.... 

It is true Mischief, you need to find and what sells in your markets, all markets, even in the same local, will be different. This is why I sell my crochet hats at my one weekly market I have, they outsell everything


----------



## Misschief (Jan 31, 2019)

cmzaha said:


> I Hate making lip balms and they do not sell well for me. I did start making a line of lip butters that sell okay, but will need to reformulate since to a product discontinuation. :-( I made bubble scoops and they sold so so, but will probably not try them again. Bath Bombs to darn cheap at discount stores, even Michaels and Joanns carry them here, cheaper than I can make them. Balms seemed to quit selling last year but lotions are now selling better. I have sold balms since I started selling. I do have one balm I will continue making until sales drop off for it. Sorry not telling....
> 
> It is true Mischief, you need to find and what sells in your markets, all markets, even in the same local, will be different. This is why I sell my crochet hats at my one weekly market I have, they outsell everything


I'd consider that, cmzaha, but there are already numerous vendors selling hats, whether made of fabric or knit/crochet. No, I think bath/shower products is my niche at this market. I do realize, though, that I have to diversify... not just bars of soap. 

So far, the things that have sold well are bubble scoops, shower steamers, bath salts, and of course, soap. I have a new product that I'm testing; it's like a bath bomb/scrubby bar for the shower. So far, I'm loving it but I'm waiting for word from my testers.


----------



## SoaperForLife (Jan 31, 2019)

Lin19687 said:


> This year I am looking to do some Beard stuff. Looking online for a Beard Shea butter but having a hard time finding a base recipe to start from.......... and of course my son shaved his face
> I was hoping to get something out for V-day as I have a show Sunday and next week saturday


I saved this in case I wanted to get into men's products.  This isn't a shea butter product but it might be worth trying... https://blog.thesage.com/2017/10/10/beard-cream/


----------



## maya (Feb 1, 2019)

I run an atelier and apothecary so beyond soap, I'm an herbalist so I do herbal remedies, tinctures and salves, beard balm, oil and conditioner, facial serums, bath bombs, shower steamers, shampoos, perfumes etc.


----------



## Lin19687 (Feb 1, 2019)

@SoaperForLife  Thanks ! I will look at it.  I tried my paw balm on my hair and I don't think it will work... lol

@maya I'm jealous, some day I will find the time to study to be a Herbalist


----------



## maya (Feb 7, 2019)

[QUOTE="

@maya I'm jealous, some day I will find the time to study to be a Herbalist [/QUOTE]

You'll do it for the rest of your life. lol


----------



## Lin19687 (Feb 8, 2019)




----------

